# jerez



## lomond (Mar 5, 2010)

for a motorhome of course!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

there's one or nearby on our camping review pages have a look on the camping map....


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Parking or overnight?

peedee


----------



## lomond (Mar 5, 2010)

We were hoping for something more central as we have friends staying in the town centre.

Overnight off site parking is fine but we also have a dog and will want to leave her indoors sometimes. If its hot, we will need power for the a/c 24:7.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Last time I visited Jerez I parked behind the Sandiman Bodega for the day. That was some years ago. Didn't have any problems but did not stay overnight but camped at Las Dunas just outside El Puerto de Santa Maria.

peedee


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

Dear Lomond,
We are currently at the Dos Hermanos site just south of Serville and hope to visit the Andalusian Horse School in Jerzee in the next couple of days.
Picked up the following wildcamp site tip from the a MHF member which we indend to use.
Done a thorough search and cant find any other sites, but eager to hear if anyone knows of one.

Bovisand 

file:///SB%20Folder/MH%20Stuff/Euro%202010/jerez%20wild%20camp.webarchive


----------



## lomond (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Bovisand,

Thanks for the tip, although we didn't get anywhere with the link. :?: Let us know how you get on please.

Regards

Lomond


----------

